# barn fire alarms? ideas



## cwilko75 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm sure this is everyone's concern... Fire in your barn!!! Our barn is approximately 500' from the house. It has power and phone. But no way to know that there is a fire in the wee hours of the night. Does anyone know of any remote fire alarms that can sound in the house/call your phone that aren't part of an overall home security system.?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

battery operated alarm and a baby monitor working in tandem. 
I've heard some audible alarm systems that would wake the dead.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You should just talk to a security system company and see what they can set up. My last barn had a very nice fire alarm system.


----------



## JetHorse (Aug 18, 2014)

Yep, if a specific security company can't find something for you, they may refer you to someone/somewhere that can.


----------



## Kristyjog (Nov 11, 2013)

At my parents house they have an alarm through a security company. When it goes off whether smoke or a bird trips the alarm you can hear it for at least 2 miles. It is SUPER loud no way to sleep through it or a neighbor not hear it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

You can set up your own closed circuit monitoring program and just keep the volume up, so you can hear a smoke alarm. I have all of my stuff wired into a security system, so police and fire will be called even if I am not home.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Have you talked to your local fire department? Around here they are always very helpful and willing to help.


----------

